# Остеохондроз, грыжи, синдром грушевидной мышцы



## Акма (24 Янв 2016)

Здраствуйте!  Нужна консультация и советы. Пол женщина. Возраст 37. Рост 172. Вес 85. Началось у меня все в апреле 2015г с люмбаишалгии слева. Дома сама проколола диклофенак, никотин,  мильгаму. Через   неделью все прошла. В июне этого же года опять обострилась. Болеле вся левая нога. Опять же диклофенак, ревмоксикам. Боль на левой  ноге полностью прошла. Но поясница немножно болела. Боль отдавала в левую паховую область. Сдела мрт. L4-L5 задне латеральная слева  грыжа диска до 6мм на широком основании, компрессией дурального мешка, стенезирующая вход межпозвонковые каналы более до1/2 просвета, S>D. усиливает стенотический эффект от листеза  L5-S1задне латеральная слева  грыжа диска до 4мм на широком основании, стенезирующая вход межпозвонковые каналы более до1/2 просвета S>D , в августе начало ходит на плавание. В бассейне вода была холодная. После 5 посещения бассейна  еще больше заболела. Боль в паху с лева и с права. Ноющая боль в пояснице. Особенно сильно болела ягодица и бедро справа, сильно болела мышцы спины, мышцы ягодицы и бедра с лева . Руками трогать мышцы невозможно было. На работе сидеть трудно. Когда сижу боль в ногах усиливается. Боли отдовались в обе ноги. Мышцы спины и ягодицы спазмируются, становяться твердыми. Лечилась у невропотолога. Капала л лизин, трентал, уколы мильгамма, никотин, капсулы келтикан нукле цмф, массаж, иглотерапия более 10 дней, токи бернар; электрофарез с эуфиллином + дома лечебная гимнастика. Сейчас боль в левой ноге прошли, еще боли в паху исчезли. Но болит правая ягодица внутри как будто горит, когда трогаю как будто током бьет. И еще когда трогаю мышцы спины неприятные боли. Еще ноющая боль в коленном суставе с права. Движение не ограниченно. Хожу и бегаю хорошо. Всю работу дома сама делаю. При движениях и при наклонах болей нет. Только вот ноющая боль в правой ягодице и в колене. Когда долго сижу вся правая нога болит. Теперь прибавились  почти 2 месяца боли в правой подлапатке, в плече, болит иногда отдают в правую руку. Уже замучилась. Я врачам своим говорю может у меня это грушевидная мышца. Одна говорит какая разница что это. Все  равно лечения одинаковые и говорит что бы я на йогу ходила. А одна говорит нет это не грушевидная мышца. Боли у тебя из за поясничного остеохондроза из за грыжи. А боли в подлопатках  за счет шейно грудного остеохондроза.  Не знаю как мне быть теперь


----------



## La murr (24 Янв 2016)

*Акма*, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, врачам форума имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Янв 2016)

Ничего "колоть" и "капать ненужно. НПВС и миорелаксанты можно принимать внутрь (таблетки, капсулы).
Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который после беседы изучит снимки МРТ и результаты иных обследований, сам проведёт неврологическую и мануальную диагностику . установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## Mangust (24 Янв 2016)

Да, найти бы хорошего мануального терапевта , я вот пока такого не нашла, их было три, только пока ухудшения........

Забыла написать, ходила я вчера  к мануальному терапевту. Он сидит в центре Бубновского неврологом. Мне его рекомендовала как мануального терапевта знакомый врач терапевт. Он меня осмотрел проверил на все симптомы+посмотрел снимки. Сказал по снимкам грыжа не давит на корешки. По симптомам  нет у меня клиники грыжы. Говорит разные больные бывает. Сказал надо работать с мышцами. Мне  не помогут мануальные методы и сказал что бы я тренеровала мышцы у них в центре. Хотя он сам мануальный терапевт. У нас в городе трудно найти мануального терапевта. Мидокал я делала уколы потом перешла на таблетки. В данный момент не пью его


----------



## Mangust (24 Янв 2016)

Вот такая же картина, тоже ничего не на что на давит, все рефлексы сохранены, а левая ягодица постоянно болит, ногу тянет и в паху, и в крестце слева. У меня кривой таз, сколиоз, и тут я вчера обнаружила, что если предложить под правую пятку что нибудь (2 см) мне легче ходить и в левой ягодице боль сменяется на какое "ззззззз"

У меня предположение возникло о дисфункции крестового сустава, а как следствие его синдром грушевидной мышцы и где то переживает седалищный нерв, потому что сидя хуже


----------



## Акма (24 Янв 2016)

Не знаю что я неправильно делала во время плавания в бассейне или может я неправильно плавала или может переборщила плаванием может травмировала мыцы. Вода там была холодная или может переохлаждение мышцы. Не знаю, после бассейна мое состояние ухудшилось.


----------



## Mangust (24 Янв 2016)

А вам в каком положении лучше: сидя при ходьбе или лежа?


----------



## Акма (24 Янв 2016)

У меня боль усиливается в правой ноге и области крестца когда долго сижу. А ноющая боль в мышцах в пояснице, правой ягодице и в правой колене постоянно, такая неприятная боль, но терпимая. Даже если руками трогаю мышцы болят. Я планирую беременность. Хочу родить ребенка. Вот только боюсь. Можно ли в моем состоянии забеременеть и родить  ребенка


----------



## Акма (25 Янв 2016)

Ой я не прааильно загрузила что ли,  получилась одно и тоже  не сколько  отправила


----------



## La murr (25 Янв 2016)

*Акма*, загрузите, как считаете нужным - я отредактирую предыдущее сообщение.


----------



## Акма (25 Янв 2016)

Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Янв 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Да, найти бы хорошего мануального терапевта , я вот пока такого не нашла, их было три, только пока ухудшения........
> 
> Забыла написать, ходила я вчера  к мануальному терапевту. Он сидит в центре Бубновского неврологом. Мне его рекомендовала как мануального терапевта знакомый врач терапевт. Он меня осмотрел проверил на все симптомы+посмотрел снимки. Сказал по снимкам грыжа не давит на корешки. По симптомам  нет у меня клиники грыжы. Говорит разные больные бывает. Сказал надо работать с мышцами. Мне  не помогут мануальные методы и сказал что бы я тренеровала мышцы у них в центре. Хотя он сам мануальный терапевт. У нас в городе трудно найти мануального терапевта. Мидокал я делала уколы потом перешла на таблетки. В данный момент не пью его


К сожалению, Вы обращались к одному из "детей Бубновского", а не к мануальному терапевту (хотя таковым он сам себя величает).


----------



## Никита Заборовский (25 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, Вы просили посмотреть тему форума.

Боль в бассейне иногда может возникать, если болевой синдром до этого не был снят полностью. Порой это зависит от стиля плавания.
Диск L4-5 поражен, вполне может поддавливать корешок, вызывать боль в ноге при аксиальной нагрузке (если сидите с прямой спиной или чуть наклонившись). Из-за пораженного диска вполне может быть болевой синдром с фасеточных суставов, так как нестабильный диск ведеь к повышенной нагрузке на фасетки, развивается спондилоартроз. Боль в ягодичной области вполне может быть связана со спондилоартрозом.
Вы прошли довольно мощный курс медикаментозной терапии, поэтому отдифференцировать болевой синдром можно с помощью курса стероидных блокад фасеточных суставов. Мне кажется болевой синдром должен уйти. А потом заниматься физкультурой, массажами и прочим. Укреплять и поддерживать мышечный корсет.


----------



## Акма (25 Янв 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Вы просили посмотреть тему форума.
> 
> Боль в бассейне иногда может возникать, если болевой синдром до этого не был снят полностью. Порой это зависит от стиля плавания.
> Диск L4-5 поражен, вполне может поддавливать корешок, вызывать боль в ноге при аксиальной нагрузке (если сидите с прямой спиной или чуть наклонившись). Из-за пораженного диска вполне может быть болевой синдром с фасеточных суставов, так как нестабильный диск ведеь к повышенной нагрузке на фасетки, развивается спондилоартроз. Боль в ягодичной области вполне может быть связана со спондилоартрозом.
> Вы прошли довольно мощный курс медикаментозной терапии, поэтому отдифференцировать болевой синдром можно с помощью курса стероидных блокад фасеточных суставов. Мне кажется болевой синдром должен уйти. А потом заниматься физкультурой, массажами и прочим. Укреплять и поддерживать мышечный корсет.



Спасибо за то что дали ответ. Спондилоартроз как я поняла это костные разрастания? Я сама тоже иногда так думаю, может боль в мышцах за счет костных расрастания


----------



## Никита Заборовский (25 Янв 2016)

Акма написал(а):


> Спасибо за то что дали ответ. Спондилоартроз как я поняла это костные разрастания? Я сама тоже иногда так думаю, может боль в мышцах за счет костных расрастания


Все немного сложнее. Спондилоартроз - это артроз фасеточных (межпозвоночных) суставов. Болит он точно так же как болят колени у некоторых людей (если сильно обобщить). А мышцы конечно могут болеть, ведь им приходится жестко стабилизировать пораженный сегмент позвоночника.


----------



## Акма (25 Янв 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Все немного сложнее. Спондилоартроз - это артроз фасеточных (межпозвоночных) суставов. Болит он точно так же как болят колени у некоторых людей (если сильно обобщить). А мышцы конечно могут болеть, ведь им приходится жестко стабилизировать пораженный сегмент позвоночника.


Спасибо за ответ,  можно еще вопрос?блокаду  куда нужно сделать?

Мне три месяца назад два раза сделали паравертебриальную блокаду с дипроспаном в область поясницы. Мышцы как болели так и болят


----------



## Никита Заборовский (25 Янв 2016)

Акма написал(а):


> Мне три месяца назад два раза сделали паравертебриальную блокаду с дипроспаном в область поясницы. Мышцы как болели так и болят



Блокада фасеточных (межпозвоночных/дугоотросчатых)суставов. Делать такую блокаду должен человек, который понимает о чем речь. Обратитесь к неврологам/нейрохирургам/ортопедам/вертебрологам в Вашем регионе. Проводится курс 3-5 блокад. После такого можно понять откуда болевой синдром.


----------



## Акма (25 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за ответ. Буду искать кому можно обрататиться чтобы мне сделали такую процедуру



Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Блокада фасеточных (межпозвоночных/дугоотросчатых)суставов. Делать такую блокаду должен человек, который понимает о чем речь. Обратитесь к неврологам/нейрохирургам/ортопедам/вертебрологам в Вашем регионе. Проводится курс 3-5 блокад. После такого можно понять откуда болевой синдром.


У меня еще болит подлопаткой, в плечевом суставе и иногда болит в локтевом суставе. На болезнь Бехтерева не похоже. Я наверное уже с ума сойду


----------



## Никита Заборовский (27 Янв 2016)

Акма написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. Буду искать кому можно обрататиться чтобы мне сделали такую процедуру
> 
> 
> У меня еще болит подлопаткой, в плечевом суставе и иногда болит в локтевом суставе. На болезнь Бехтерева не похоже. Я наверное уже с ума сойду



Афоризм: "здоровье - это когда каждый день болит в другом месте" появился не случайно. Не переживайте. Берегите себя!


----------



## Акма (28 Янв 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Афоризм: "здоровье - это когда каждый день болит в другом месте" появился не случайно. Не переживайте. Берегите себя!


Спасибо доктор!!!  Как я хочу не болеть, но не получается.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (30 Янв 2016)

Сделайте рентген т/бедренных суставов с захватом КПС. Присоединюсь к мнению Владимира Воротынцева , Вам нужен грамотный мануальный терапевт.


----------



## Акма (30 Янв 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Сделайте рентген т/бедренных суставов с захватом КПС. Присоединюсь к мнению Владимира Воротынцева , Вам нужен грамотный мануальный терапевт.


Здравствуйте. Спасибо доктор за то что ответили. Сделала 
Рентгенографию тазового кольца и крестцово-подвздошных сочленений. В тазабедренном суставе выявили незначительный артроз. В крестцово-подвздошной сочленений без патологии. Врач рентгенолог сказал: боли у вас наверное за счет остеохондроза!


----------



## Николай Николаевич (30 Янв 2016)

Акма написал(а):


> В тазабедренном суставе выявили незначительный артроз.


Так в заключении написано? Выложите сюда снимок и заключение рентгенолога.


----------



## Акма (31 Янв 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Так в заключении написано? Выложите сюда снимок и заключение рентгенолога.



   



Все выложила как смогла.  Мне каждым днем хуже и хуже. Правая нога каждым днем становиться  тяжелее, а боль в области кретстца и в правой ягодице усиливаются, даже слегка руками трогаю больно. Напоминает боль как после травмы, как будто  у меня там  переломы


----------



## Николай Николаевич (31 Янв 2016)

Есть асимметрия. Нужен осмотр мануального терапевта. Неплохо было бы получить УВТ на поясничный отдел и правую ягодицу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2016)

Анализ крови, мочи, СРБ, мочевая кислота. Такие данные есть?


----------



## Mangust (1 Фев 2016)

Уважаемые врачи, у меня похожая проблема, поясните пожалуйста про синдром поясничной мышцы и дисфункцию крестцово-подвздошного сустава. Почему то про это очень мало кто пишет.


----------



## Галина Каримова (1 Фев 2016)

Акма Здраствуйте доктор! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с моими проблемами. Буду очень благодарна! https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24979/

Здравствуйте, Акмарал

По результатам МРТ можно лишь ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЬ сдавление корешков седалищного нерва, а в Вашем случае это необходимо знать НАВЕРНЯКА, поскольку от этого зависит техника последующего лечения и его результаты. Ответ на этот вопрос может дать только ЭМНГ.

Если нейрограмма покажет интактность нервных структур, то с большой долей вероятности Вам может помочь адекватная противовоспалительная терапия, физиотерапия, мануальная терапия и т.д. Если же будет выявлена невропатия, то единственным выходом станет устранение грыжи - хирургическим или иным методом

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Акма (2 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализ крови, мочи, СРБ, мочевая кислота. Такие данные есть?


 

У меня правосторонний сакроилеит почему этого рентгенолог не увидел пишет Без патологии



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализ крови, мочи, СРБ, мочевая кислота. Такие данные есть?


Теперь буду сдавать анализы на онкомаркеры и Антиген HLA-B27 и
АЦЦП

Я вроде  старалась доступно грамотно объяснить врачам свои жалобы. Оказывается меня никто не слушал. Благодаря этому сайту, благодаря врачами этого сайта я узнала про свою боль


----------



## doclega (4 Фев 2016)

> У меня правосторонний сакроилеит почему этого рентгенолог не увидел пишет Без патологии.....?


....Потому что снимки не очень качественные.К тому-же хоть и не практикуются сейчас спец. укладки для крестцово-подвзд. синхондрозов есть смысл переснять с ротацией. Если есть доступ к МРТ - рекомендую, проще и достовернее.


----------



## Акма (4 Фев 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> У меня правосторонний сакроилеит почему этого рентгенолог не увидел пишет Без патологии.....?
> ....Потому что снимки не очень качественные.К тому-же хоть и не практикуются сейчас спец. укладки для крестцово-подвзд. синхондрозов есть смысл переснять с ротацией. Если есть доступ к МРТ - рекомендую ,проще и достовернее.


Спасибо,  завтра пойду сделаю Мрт


----------



## Городилов Владимир Захарович (12 Фев 2016)

декомпрессия на DRX 9000 c массажем и физиопроцедурами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2016)

Городилов Владимир Захарович написал(а):


> декомпрессия на DRX 9000 c массажем и физиопроцедурами


Декомпрессия чего и на каком уровне?


----------



## Акма (12 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Декомпрессия чего и на каком уровне?


Здравствуйте доктора! Сдала все анализы,  все анализы чистые. У меня сейчас боли усилились. Боли стали одинаково характера и одновременно. справа подлопаткой, правое плечо и в правой ягодице и справа в области колени боли одинаково характера, одновременно начинают болеть и сильно печет. Когда боль в правой ягодице и в колене уменьшается тогда боль в области вподлопатки слева и в плече боль тоже немножко уменьшается. У меня еще и есть мрт шейного отдела, имеются три протрузий средних размеров.


----------

